# LevelR freeze bei best. Rennmodi



## heartcell (17. März 2009)

Also wie ihr nun wisst zocke ich LevelR online.
Das spiel läuft flüssig und ich hab so nix zu meckern, es ist halt nur der Fall:
wenn ich:
         - Wangan Race
         - allg. Drag-Race
         - viertel Meilen Rennen
fahre friert mir der Rechner ein.

Könnte es sein das ich mir mal das komplete Spiel nochmal mit allen integrierten Patches runter ziehen soll und anschließend eine Neuinstallation vornehme?

Bitte um hilfe.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus^^

in diesem Sinne
mfg matthi


----------



## heartcell (17. März 2009)

es muß doch den einen da draußen geben, der mir helfen kann.


----------



## heartcell (18. Februar 2010)

*Push*
seit langen mal wieder, denn der fehler tritt immer noch auf.


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Februar 2010)

heartcell schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das ich mir mal das komplete Spiel nochmal mit allen integrierten Patches runter ziehen soll und anschließend eine Neuinstallation vornehme?


Hasse das jz schonmal gemacht?
Welches OS hassen druff?


----------



## heartcell (18. Februar 2010)

japp hab ich gemacht,
in meiner sig steht win 7 x64,
aber davor hat ich vista,
und bei beiden systemen das gleiche problem.


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Februar 2010)

Oh sorry hatte die Sig nich gesehen wegen Spoiler
War das mit jedem Grakatreiber so, mal ältere probiert?
Ist überhaupt der neuste Grakatreber druff?
An der Karte kanns net liegen hatte früher auch ne 8600gts, soagr geanu dei gleiche - Club 3d 256mb  - und damit liefs ohne Freeze´s


----------



## heartcell (19. Februar 2010)

im moment hab ich nicht den neusten drauf, hat ich aber sonst immer.
ich kann dir garnicht sagen wie oft ich den grafiktreiber schon gewechselt habe.
deshalb weiß ich ja nicht mehr was ich machen soll^^

*Update*
bei CoD4 MW passierte es auch des öfteren^^

vlt. Netzteil?
ist ein billignetzteil was ich aus einem Medion-PC habe.
hab es aber schon durch das gleiche nur neu ausgetauscht.
könnte das trotzdem der fehler sein?

Board, RAM, CPU und GRAKA hab ich schon gewechselt, was denn noch?


----------



## SuEdSeE (19. Februar 2010)

könnte tatsächlich am NT liegen, Hatte das prob mal bei cod 5 da ist mein rechner immer abgestürzt wenn es große explosionen gab etc. eben bei sache wo die grafikkarte was zu tun hatte. Habs NT gewechselt und dann liefs...


----------



## Wincenty (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich hatte ein aehnliches Problem. Mit meinem System aber unter XP liefen die meisten Rennen gut außer bei den Fahrschulen, da happerte das Spiel so sehr dass es ausnahmslos von der Platte flog

es koennte an seinem NT liegen aber bei mir bestimmt nicht bei der guten Hardware


----------



## heartcell (22. Februar 2010)

ok, danke erstmal,
dann werd ich mir wohl erstmal ein neues NT holen^^
und denn werd ich das ergebnis prüsentieren^^
kann aber etwas dauern.
lg heart


----------



## Nekro (22. Februar 2010)

mach mal nen Benchmark wo deine Komponenten ausgelastet werden.
Dann wirst du sehen ob es an der mangelnden Stromversorgung liegt


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Hannah Client oder wie der heißt ist halt recht buggy und ziemlich *******...
Hoffentlich kommt der neue bald...^^


----------



## heartcell (22. Februar 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> mach mal nen Benchmark wo deine Komponenten ausgelastet werden.
> Dann wirst du sehen ob es an der mangelnden Stromversorgung liegt


haste da eine empfehlung?
oder soll ich den ganz norrmalen pc-mark nehmen?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2010)

Furmark + Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen lassen. 
Mehr Stromverbrauch solltest du nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## heartcell (22. Februar 2010)

ok, wenn ich daheim bin werd ich mich drum kümmern^^
danke schonmal^^


----------



## Nekro (22. Februar 2010)

jau, wie "ghostadmin" schon sagte oder dazu noch 3DMark06 / Vantage, dann siehst auch welche Leistung dein System schafft.


----------



## heartcell (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich lass in diesem moment Prime95, Furmark und ein Film laufen.
auserdem surfe ich lam im netz(zur zeit).
wie lang soll ich die tests noch laufen lassen????
abschmieren tut  der rechner nicht^^
und nu?


----------

